# Do you give your pets gifts?



## luvs (Dec 22, 2008)

you guys give gifts fer your pets?

charlotte & tigger got chix/liver chewy crunchy treats.

we just bought a phish tank, so plants fer them.

~Merry Christmas!!!~


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 22, 2008)

Each got a stocking with pet treats and toys in them, and Princess got a sweater cause she seems to be spending all of her time lately right in front of the heating vent, LOL.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 22, 2008)

I did get David and Shannon's Kittens ( my Grandkittens) gifts. Toys and treats.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 22, 2008)

I already bought 4 cheap, plastic stockings full of toys, which will be divided and put into their real stockings on Christmas Eve. I will have pics too, lol, of course.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 22, 2008)

Absolutely--I always buy special presents for my furbabies. Sadie and Celia get new toys and special treats and loads of love and attention!

My friend John one year bought them rhinestone collars but I do not like them to wear them--I fear they get caught on them and choke.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 22, 2008)

Buck and I always made sure our feline and canine children had presents under the tree.  They were/are part of the family and deserve to be "showered" with gifts like the rest of us.

Our best friends, Bernard and Annita, have a wonderful golden retriever, Molly, who we make sure has a special treat at Christmastime.

Our feline furbabies also have a holiday dinner of canned tuna.  We eat a special meal, why shouldn't they?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 22, 2008)

My daughter buys toys for the "Kill Dawg"....Everytime she comes for a visit, and has a bag in her hand he goes nuts until he finds out it's carton of eggs, or whatever. Worse than a child!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 22, 2008)

Not normally but since this Christmas and most Christmases I have zero spirit but got inspired by deelady, today I bought three hedgehog dog toys for each dog and gave one to each one when I got home. They loved them and ran around sqeeking their toys it made me laugh how silly they get when they get a new toy.After all it's the little things that can make one happy.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 22, 2008)

Since there are tow of us and tow labs, that's it! You! they get presents. Usually bovine femurs and big chews for big dogs.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Dec 22, 2008)

My pets get gifts constantly
I went all out for them... for me too sort of.... and had a doggie door installed... (as some of you know  I live in a 130yr old (crumbling) brick house so this was no small task. I still need to build a fenced in run for them in the alley though so it has not been 'unveiled' yet.. I hope they enjoy it though... I also hope they poop in in when I get stuck late at work


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 22, 2008)

Sunny and Max are getting a new litter box...


----------



## pdswife (Dec 22, 2008)

what beautiful kittens you have Rob!!


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 22, 2008)

pdswife said:


> what beautiful kittens you have Rob!!



Thank you, I think we'll keep them around.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 22, 2008)

RobsanX said:


> Sunny and Max are getting a new litter box...




Oh, Rob.  I love your kitties.  They look so much like our Ashley (my avatar) and Miss Rodeo.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 22, 2008)

Last year I made treats for my sister's dogs, our dogs and DH's sister's dogs.  But this year it will be buffalo bones for our two, stuffies for my sister's retrievers and a big bucket of bones for SIL's two.


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 22, 2008)

My wife found interesting toys this year. Canvas bottle bags... you put an empty plastic
pop bottle inside. That provides the sound and resistance for the dog to chew on. 
One of our girls loves to crunch empty bottles, so....
(Course, my wife carries a box of Milkbones in her car, for just in case she meets new
furbabies, LOL!)


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 22, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Oh, Rob.  I love your kitties.  They look so much like our Ashley (my avatar) and Miss Rodeo.


LOL! I've seen your avatar a hundred times, but never really noticed she was a Ragdoll. Sunny is my wife's cat and she is about 3 y.o., and Max the Tabby is my cat and he is about 13 y.o.


----------



## sattie (Dec 22, 2008)

Nope, no gifts. But I shower them with LOVE daily!!!

Usually I will make them a special meal on days like Christmas or their birthday's.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 23, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Last year I made treats for my sister's dogs, our dogs and DH's sister's dogs. But this year it will be buffalo bones for our two, stuffies for my sister's retrievers and a big bucket of bones for SIL's two.


 
I have made bone a fidos (Rose Levy Beranbaum's recipe) for my Aunt's dog and some for the neighbor's dogs. I even have a bone shaped cookie cutter. I thought I was the only one silly enough to do that!


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 23, 2008)

RobsanX said:


> Sunny and Max are getting a new litter box...


 
Sadie and Celia would love to lick them on the head!


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 23, 2008)

(disclaimer) I don't do it, but my Cairn Terrier gets a stocking we fill with treats and toys.


----------



## phinz (Dec 23, 2008)

Dixie, Havaña and Sparky get presents every year. Dixie steals them from Sparky and Havaña, Sparky steals them back from Dixie and Havaña hoardes them once everybody else is tired of them. 

Dixie charging those batteries so that she can be ready for the big Holiday Heist!


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 23, 2008)

I think I'll get Bloo a coupla short ribs.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 23, 2008)

this might sound a bit weird, but we have a jewish cat. so i gave him his first 2 presents for hannukah - fresh cat grass, and a catnip plant.

the rest of the pets (2 parrots, 2 cats, 1 turtle, and 4 hermit crabs) are catholic, so they have to wait until thursday. the birds get things to destroy, the cats get catnip filled toys, the turtle gets brine shrimp, and the hermit crabs get nothing. they're atheists. they're just lucky not to get a pool of hot butter...


----------



## QSis (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL!  Hey, are your hermit crabs reproducing?

Lee


----------



## jabbur (Dec 23, 2008)

We get for our pets. The little furball is my sister's dog Coco and the big hairy dog is Ollie, our boder collie/shepherd mix.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 23, 2008)

lol, no. no hermit nookie going on, lee.

in fact we're down one. i think it got eaten by the others.


----------



## PytnPlace (Dec 23, 2008)

Absolutely.  My doggie, a big 70 lb mutt gets so excited when he sees the tree come up.  He's like a kid, sniffing out the presents, wondering which ones are his!


----------



## Essiebunny (Dec 23, 2008)

I gather up toys from under the furniture and give them back to my kitties. They are so excited and don't really care if the toys are new.


----------



## elaine l (Dec 23, 2008)

When I read the title "do you give pet gifts"  I thought it was about people who give pets as gifts.  I wanted santa to bring me a puppy but "Santa" does not agree that I should have one.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 23, 2008)

I clean the litter tray.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 23, 2008)

My parents go nuts for our 2 dogs.  we on the other hand know they are going to be taken care of but we usually get them some chew toys.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

YT2095 said:


> I clean the litter tray.


 I was thinking the same thing! Really, every day is Christmas here for the furry residents.


----------



## jeninga75 (Dec 23, 2008)

Aspen gets a big smoked beefbone on Christmas, Thanksgiving and her birthday as well as a new collar every birthday.  This will be the 1st Christmas with the cat, but she doesn't like treats or catnip.  (Of course I get the cat that isn't affected by catnip lol...)


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 23, 2008)

Our animals, 1 cat (Mira) and 2 dogs (Skidder and Kenya) get the usual round of bones, toys, catnip, chewies, tennis balls, etc.  Skidder gets his all wrapped up because that his greatest joy in life is to open Christmas Presents.  Kenya would just rather have the toys right away.  And Mira usually shows the typical kitty indifference.


----------



## Toots (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm on a budget this year, so Buster & Lily are getting a new Nylabone each, plus one toy and a monster sized bag of Beggin' Strips.  They might get some ham on Christmas Day in their chow bowls too.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 25, 2008)

Here are a couple of pics of this morning. Molly went straight for her stocking, lol
Rebel loves to have them all thrown up at once.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 25, 2008)

the cats have been wasted on catnip all day.  especially our jewish cat. looks like he's had too many manischevitzes.

i think they all think they're experiencing "fear and loathing in las vegas".

the birds await their presents. the turtle does too.

the hermit crabs just tuck one claw into the elbow of the rising other claw every time i say merry christmas to them. 

little bastids.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 25, 2008)

Of Course!!!!  The cats got new organic catnip toys which they've been drunkenly rolling around with all day, plus a few cans of pricey gourmet cat food for supper.  The dogs got some new flexible "Nylabones", along with some big meaty beef shank bones, & a few stuffed toys that I know will be torn to shreds in a nanosecond, so I won't be handing those out until I can completely supervise.  The cockatoo got a new acrylic gear-turning toy, along with a wooden Xmas tree toy to tear apart.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 25, 2008)

jeninga75 said:


> Aspen gets a big smoked beefbone on Christmas, Thanksgiving and her birthday as well as a new collar every birthday. This will be the 1st Christmas with the cat, but she doesn't like treats or catnip. (Of course I get the cat that isn't affected by catnip lol...)


  Our two cats also are not affected by catnip they show some initial interest and then just walk away


----------



## middie (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes we give Rocky a new bone to chew on


----------



## Leolady (Dec 26, 2008)

My purebred arabian mare Lady Ashen got loads of gifts this year.







Turquoise leather bridle and breastcollar, matching treeless saddle, grooming/saddling cart, 4 tier saddle rack, new hackamore, new black leather halters, two different leather saddle bags, and new cinches and straps for her old saddles.

She is just spoiled rotten! I don't know how she got that way.


----------



## lindatooo (Dec 26, 2008)

That wasn't really a question....right?

The eternally spoiled Gidget got gifts from son's family (a stuffed squirrel- she's the eternal optimist thinking she's gonna catch a live one! One of the squirrels in our yard is nearly half her size and nobody gets that big without being vigilant!) and Domino got these wonderful cosmic cat toys - whe immediately got wasted and returned to kitten-hood.

For the present opening Gidgett had some tissue wrapped gifts, one a whole stack of her favorite treats which she very self-servingly gave to Nana and a Greenie - one of her favorite things in all the world!

She's had a wonderful time chasing her cookies in the snow!


----------



## Leolady (Dec 26, 2008)

Yep, it was a question.

I know it wasn't me who spoiled Ashen....

One of you other DCers did it!


----------



## babetoo (Dec 26, 2008)

my thomas, does not like toys or catnip . totally ignores them. he loves his goodies of which he gets a lot every day. he is loved, well fed, and warm . i think that is enough.


----------



## Constance (Dec 26, 2008)

Chloe got a chew bone from the cleaning woman (whom she adores, as do Kim and I) and lots of trimmings from the ham last night. Really, every day is Christmas for her. A couple of weeks ago, DH brought her some smoked pig snouts from the local Rural King. She didn't know about them at first, but after she rolled them around in her bed and licked on them for a while, she chewed'em right up.

My Siamese cats don't like anything but their dry food and tuna juice, and are unimpressed by catnip or toys, so they get nothing. They are such snobs.


----------



## yummymummy (Dec 26, 2008)

every year my dog gets her own doggy stocking filled with new chew toys.


----------

